# Please help!!



## wendylou

Just born and very cold an weak. Have her on a heating pad.
I have b complex and iron injectable on hand as well as unsupported molasses. Not sure what to do here!!


----------



## Everfree

Need to get that engine running. Is she sucking? Getting colostrum? You might need to tube feed.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## nancy d

To facilitate warming this cute kid faster, double wrap in trash bags with head out & submerge it's body in very hot water.
I double wrap cause half the time one leaks.
Massage vigorously. Change or add water when it starts cooling off.
This may take a good half hour.
Put back on the heating pad with towels from dryer.
Do not feed until temp reaches 100.


----------



## peggy

First thing is to check her temp. You have to warm her up before feeding her.


----------



## nchen7

make sure she gets warm (101-102), and then make sure she drinks. how's momma doing?

i think B vitamins won't hurt, but i don't know dosage. she won't need iron or molasses. warm molasses water for momma tho...


----------



## wendylou

Mama is doing great. I have baby on heating pad, warming a heating blanket up now. She's so cold


----------



## nchen7

take her, put her under your sweater and rub. it'll get her warm faster than a heating pad for now. 

what's her temp?


----------



## wendylou

Trying to locate our thermometer , it ends up all over the farm so right now I'm going by feel, her mouth is cold as well as her head, feet,etc...


----------



## rdmtnranch

I would do the hot water trick. Then try jump start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## wendylou

Is jump start a drench? I'm quite a newbie I'm sorry


----------



## ksalvagno

You can give her a little molasses for quick energy. Give her like 1cc.


----------



## wendylou

Is it possible or a bad thing to give her an injection of b complex?


----------



## springkids

You can wrap her in towels just out of the dryer. When you take one out put another one in so that it is warm when the first one cools off. And keep rubbing her. 

Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno

Not bad at all. Go ahead and give it.


----------



## wendylou

I have her a half cc b complex sub q, she's warming up, holding head up and smacking her lips a little


----------



## wendylou

Gave


----------



## ksalvagno

Good. Hope she does well for you.


----------



## wendylou

Ok she seems to have moments of perkiness but still lethargic. She started moving her mouth like she wanted to nurse, too weak for bottle, took 5/6 ccs of colostrum milk( fresh) with syringe. She's holding it down and didn't want to give her anymore just yet, want to see how she does with this

I hope she will be ok....


----------



## Darlaj

U are doing great! Hugs good luck keep snuggling


----------



## ksalvagno

I would probably tube at least an ounce of colostrum into her.


----------



## wendylou

I just gave her another 5ccs and she seems to be doing better. Getting a bit feisty and got up!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## wendylou

Thank you!! I think this is a sign that she is headed in the right direction!


----------



## wendylou

I do have a off the wall question but do I have to stimulate her to pee or is she expected to do that on her own? Please forgive my ignorance


----------



## ksalvagno

When they have enough liquid in them they pee. She probably needs more liquid in her to pee and poop.


----------



## happybleats

Get enough colostrum in her to help increase her strength, if its thick, add mamas milk to thin it out some she needs to be fed small amounts ( 1 oz or so) several times in the next 24 hours...she is a doll!! you did great getting her warm and going..B complex is always a great idea when ever any goat is off its game!!


----------



## wendylou

Thank you everyone!! Thank you million times.


----------



## Trickyroo

Good going Wendy !, you did great !!! She is adorable


----------



## Bayouslug

Don't give up! It looks a lot better than the one I had to revive, I really thought he was dead....limp in my hands! Wishing you much luck....I sat in my br on the floor with a heater in front of us....I did a lot of towel drying....and vigorous rubbing to stimulate him! I had a syringe that I gave very small amounts of colostrum with....until I talked to the peeps on here I didn't know u needed to raise the temp to 100 first! This is a great group of people!!


----------



## wendylou

Just an update. Little Natalie is still very weak but doing much better keeping her body temperature regulated on her own. At 9 o'clock this morning, she did take a few steps on her own which was really nice to see! She's eating a lot better, but still preferring the syringe over a bottle. Here are some pictures of my three-year-old son with her


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

Good luck! Don't leave baby alone but it's the core temp you need to sort so avoid sudden drops or rises in temperature for a while..?


----------



## Bayouslug

Update on ur kid?


----------



## Bayouslug

Sorry, I asked before my phone update the conversation! Happy she is doing better!


----------



## Trickyroo

Good to hear Wendy


----------



## ksalvagno

If you need to, tube her. She needs more than a few cc's in her at a time. An ounce is 30 cc. She may be too weak to suck well. Are you using a Pritchard Nipple? That is the red nipple with the yellow screw cap. That nipple pretty much pours out and is very easy for a weak kid to use.


----------



## wendylou

I went last night and bought a pack of the Prichard nipples, The only time she sucked on that was at 3 o'clock this morning and has not wanted a nipple since. I love
Those things!! Today, she is eating a lot more and I have offered her more than 5 mL today, just to make sure she would be ok and she is holding it well and also went to the bathroom twice. 

Checking on her mother this morning, I thought it would be a good idea to try and see if they would bond. Boy, was that a mistake. Her mother wants nothing to do with her. I was back there for an hour trying anything I could to see if something would trigger a bond with them. Lastly, I attempted to give them privacy to see maybe if I stood back and went away that it would work and it did not. The mother, orphan, is a new mother, this is her first kidding. Orphan started shaking and would just stand there as if she did not know what to do so I did try to get little Natalie to nurse but of course she won't latch and orphan kept trying to run away. I'm sure after having triplets and having two die out of the three was a bit of a shocker for her. I won't give up and will try to see what will happen in the next couple of days. Any suggestions that may help?

Tubing sounds like a great idea, however, I have never done it with a goat and have only experience doing a G-tube for a human being! Lol i'm sure it's the same concept but I'm working with something a little smaller than what I'm used to and am afraid I may hurt her or even choke her. I'm not sure what is used to do this, but I may have it and will take a picture of what I have , which looks like a small drench gun? 

I also noticed that one of Natalie's eyes keeps draining clear fluid.maybe normal for a newborn? I am watching and cleaning it to ensure not an infection. Also, when would be a good time to worm this little one or is that necessary?


----------



## ksalvagno

http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Weak-Lamb-Feeding-Kit/396-601.html

This is what I use. There should be a video somewhere about tube feeding. It really isn't that hard to do. Since you know how to do humans, it shouldn't be bad for you to do.

With everything that happened, Orphan may not be a good mom this time. I assume you had milked out the colostrum. I would just start milking her and bottle feed the kid. That little one could relapse at any time and I wouldn't take any chances if you don't live at the farm. Chalk this one up to problems and give Orphan another chance and just enjoy the milk.

I personally don't worm unless necessary even with kids but I also currently don't have a coccidia problem yet. So I don't have a schedule for what people do. If you do a search, I'm sure you can find worming schedules for kids.


----------



## wendylou

Here is what I have









The man that abandoned the goats left a box of things as well, and this was in it, everything medicine wise is quite outdated and can't be used but I also found a bottle of poke root? Just curious as to what that is for since it's in there.

I also must share this little tidbit. The man that abandoned the goats? And left them at the farm with no explanation ? Well, we called him a week ago to ask for his milk stand since he had no use for it and we would need it when the kids came. Since this was one of many voice messages we left him with no return calls, I wasn't hoping for an answer to this message left either. When I arrived to the farm this morning with Natalie, who was there? I could NOT believe my eyes!!! Not only was HE there, he acted as though nothing was wrong and even complimented me on what a great job I was doing!! Before I could get two angry words out, Mr. Peter took me to the side and asked me to please not say anything and he would talk to me later about this. My eyes were red and teary because I just wanted to scream at this man for leaving these goats like he did and showing up as if nothing was wrong. I didn't know to be angry or feel sorry for him!? Who does that??? I had to walk away. I went blank and walked away to cry from anger and a broken heart from memories of the goats lost, using the last of my paycheck to medicate, feed, etc....and the never returned voice messages I have been leaving him since last year!!!!! Now, I'm afraid with the new kids here, did he come back for these goats? I guess I will find out when Mr. Peter calls me about their conversation because I have yet heard that one! I'm so heart broken right now I just don't even know what to say. I had to get this offy chest y'all, I'm sorry


----------



## happybleats

worming only when needed is best...we do treat for cocci at 3 weeks of age..I agree with Karen, she would do better as a bottle baby right now....and mom deserves another go around next season...be sure to feed baby enough to gt a firm yet flat tummy, not sunken in or poochining out..1-% of her body weight in Oz is a good guide..I would also feed less milk but more often for a while to help keep her level..


----------



## ksalvagno

That is a drenching syringe that is great to use for stuff like liquid Safeguard or anything oral for the goats. Not used for tubing newborn kids.

I sure hope he doesn't take the goats. He should owe you a lot of money if he does. I would take Natalie home and keep her there.


----------



## happybleats

Oh Wendy..I can imagine how hard that was...Im so sorry...Thank God you were there for the goats when they needed you...Keep strong!!!


----------



## wendylou

ksalvagno said:


> http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Weak-Lamb-Feeding-Kit/396-601.html
> 
> This is what I use. There should be a video somewhere about tube feeding. It really isn't that hard to do. Since you know how to do humans, it shouldn't be bad for you to do.
> 
> With everything that happened, Orphan may not be a good mom this time. I assume you had milked out the colostrum. I would just start milking her and bottle feed the kid. That little one could relapse at any time and I wouldn't take any chances if you don't live at the farm. Chalk this one up to problems and give Orphan another chance and just enjoy the milk.
> 
> I personally don't worm unless necessary even with kids but I also currently don't have a coccidia problem yet. So I don't have a schedule for what people do. If you do a search, I'm sure you can find worming schedules for kids.


Ok I got that! That looks like a catheter tip hooked to a syringe. I have catheters in my nursing kit and can make that! Thank you!!!


----------



## happybleats

to help her get on the bottle...put honey on your finger and stickit on the back on her tongue to stimulate her sucking relfex...do this several times until she is sucking your finger well...then have a warm bottle of milk with honey on the nipple...do your honey dipped finger again and when she gets going slip the nipple in...might take a few times but she will catch on....hopefully before having to tibe her, if you can get th enipple in but shes not sucking, pulse the bottle slowly allowing time for her to swallow, keep working with the honey and she will suckle.. she needs enough milk to gain strength...

best wishes


----------



## wendylou

That's a GREAT idea and will try that at her next feeding!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wendy: Here is a video someone shared with me on this site recently. This IS a video for tubing a baby goat. Hope this is really helpful!! Best of luck! Hang in there! Those goats were so lucky you were there! Sorry to hear about the babies that died!

_



 _


----------



## wendylou

farmerjon said:


> Wendy: Here is a video someone shared with me on this site recently. This IS a video for tubing a baby goat. Hope this is really helpful!! Best of luck! Hang in there! Those goats were so lucky you were there! Sorry to hear about the babies that died!
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


What a great video! Thank you for posting and your kind words.

Thankfully enough, the honey trick worked. She is full force on the nipple now and wanting more every hour. I make her wait and have been trying to do an ounce and a half every two to three hours. I feel her belly and it doesn't feel firm or bigger at all after feedings. I don't know if it's because she's so small but in feel for some fullness that will atleast bounce back at me and it's just.... Flat. I'm wondering if I should bump her up to 2 ounces? I'm getting batteries for my scale tomorrow to calculate her feeding ounces but if I were to take an educated guess, she's probably about 7 to 8 pounds at most. I wish I could post my videos on here of her success. I'm very proud of her strength right now. 
The only few things that I'm sure is going to take some time here is her body temp and her gait/ walking. She's still weak and can walk a few steps but is still unsteady and a drunk on her legs.haha. She wants to try, she keeps trying, so I let her with little breaks because that's when I notice her temp starts going down. I'm using a heating blanket on the low setting which seems to maintain her temp at normal levels, which is far better then yesterday! I have been shutting it off every few hours to see how she does on her own. But knowing this is going to take time, we are in no hurry. 
Thank you all for helping me and Natalie. I have been so tied up with taking care of her and my 3 year old, I have yet to call Mr. Peter to find out about that visit today. I think I will wait and call tomorrow...


----------



## wendylou

happybleats said:


> to help her get on the bottle...put honey on your finger and stickit on the back on her tongue to stimulate her sucking relfex...do this several times until she is sucking your finger well...then have a warm bottle of milk with honey on the nipple...do your honey dipped finger again and when she gets going slip the nipple in...might take a few times but she will catch on....hopefully before having to tibe her, if you can get th enipple in but shes not sucking, pulse the bottle slowly allowing time for her to swallow, keep working with the honey and she will suckle.. she needs enough milk to gain strength...
> 
> best wishes


This worked so well!! What great advice indeed!! Thank you! (((Huggsss )))


----------



## MsScamp

wendylou said:


> Now, I'm afraid with the new kids here, did he come back for these goats?


From what you've said, I don't think he has a leg to stand on as far as reclaiming your goats. He walked away from them, that is abandonment in most states, and should have negated any legal claim he had to them. If you are concerned that it will be an issue call the sheriff, local police, or local humane society and talk to them about it. Job well done, Wendy! :thumbup: My best to you and your's!


----------



## happybleats

Glad the honey trick worked : ) ...to know how much to feed, once you get your scale new batteries...
lets assume she is 7 #

7x16 =112 ounces x10%= 11.2 ounces of milk daily...divided into 4 feedings..=2.8 ouces per feeding...I htink until she is stronger I would go 6 feedings at 1.8 ouces..+/-..
This is a guide...feel tummy after each meal to be sure she is not getting too much or not enough...also you want poop after each bottle, and lots of pee : ) tiny diapers help keep your sanity while she is in doors...lol

Best wishes!!


----------



## happybleats

Also , on the goat issue, I agree with goat crazy..those goats are yours now..even if you are renting the place and the land owners says different...you got the place with goats, you put in the time and money to get them healthy..I dont know who Mr Peter is or why he is involved...but from what Im reading, it was your money that was put into the goats..your time...ect..I would call Animal Control before I let him take them back...if that is whats going on...and if in the end you are legally made to give them back..you may be able to hold on to them until full payment has been made for what you put into them, up keep and daily shelter...and for each day they stay there until he picks them up there should be a daily boarding fee..dont make it easy for him..its your right, you can go to the courts and get a lean on the goats...


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Keep trying to get them to bond, last year I had a doe that ended up with a section and lost two of her three she wanted nothing to do with the baby for a few days she ended up bei g a great mom!


----------



## wendylou

Update;
Natalie is doing well. She is eating 2 ounces every 3 to 4 hours and her body temp is regulating on her own. Her gait is still unstable but is walking a little more and much better 
Since we froze colostrum milk from the dairy cows, she is getting that as well as her mothers milk mixed in. 
Natalie has two cousins that were born that morning as well. A little doe and a little buck, Nikolas and Nikita. They came out healthy and rambunctious and are doing well.













Here they are

These pictures were taken Thursday. As I was looking through the pictures I took Thursday,I should have noticed this picture...






if you look in the background at the doe, spots, She is ready to pop! Well, while working my 12 hour shift yesterday,I got a call from Mr. Peter informing me that spots gave birth to triplets and they are all doing well. I'm going out there today to check on them and see if Natalie's mama will take to her yet. I don't have high hopes but it's worth a shot right? 
The love I have for these goats is to the point that they are a part of my family and I will do anything I can for them to ensure they live a happy life. Today is the day I will find out the previous owners intentions of showing up suddenly(haven't seem him or heard from him since last summer)

A little history on Mr. Peter. He is an 82 year old dairy farmer that came to the states from Germany in his early 20's to live his dream of being a dairy farmer. He and his wife, June, had a beautiful farm together until she died about ten years ago from Alzheimer's. Peter has no children and his remaining family are still residing in Germany but do come and visit every year. Peter is my friend , my "adopted " papaw so to speak. I am also his nurse. Since he has a heart condition and other health issues, he is not able to take on the responsibilities so I do it for him as well as a few other close friends of Peters. He runs things with his knowledge and checks on things in his little golf cart to make sure his long time dairy friends are being taken care of as they deserve. Neither one of us know that much about goats, but with his knowledge in cows, he has pulled us out of trouble with them a time or two. I am there 6 days a week to hay, grain, clean stalls, bottle feed calves, milk,etc.... As well as take care of him. This is where he wants to live his last days and we will make sure he does. He doesn't have much, only what he needs. Being a child during world war 2 in Germany, his outlook on life is more genuine then I have ever seen in anyone. His stories of his childhood, first farm, experiences, old folk remedies, and life experiences in General have been more rewarding then anything I could ask for. I wish you all could meet him!

I'm sorry about the book.


----------



## BarteePygmygoats22

How is she doing?


----------



## BarteePygmygoats22

Never mind just sAw the new pics! She looking good!


----------



## MsScamp

Congratulations on your new arrivals - they are sure cute!


----------



## happybleats

I love Mr Petes story and how you and others have rallied around him to make is life joyful!!! What a precious friendship and priceless memories!! hopefully the previous owner will not make waves...Mr Pete sounds like he deserves this happiness...

Glad baby s doing so well...: )


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the new kids! Mr Peter sounds like a good man.


----------



## wendylou

I FINALLY am able to get on here! Boy have I missed yall and all the good info on here. 
Just wanted to let y'all know that Natalie is doing Amazingly well, she is with her herd and is following them around as if she was never a bottle baby.. Well.. Until she sees me! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno

That is so wonderful! She looks great!


----------



## happybleats

I want to nibble on those ears!!! lol..


----------



## wendylou

Her ears, as I have been telling everyone.. Have a personality of their own! Haha
God love her! Lol ...


----------



## wendylou

I also wanted to say that I couldn't have done it without y'all! Natalie is here because of the help I had from you and I still can't thank you enough.


----------



## wendylou

Hello everyone. As Natalie's mother, I am letting you know that I just posted a thread in the waiting room. As careful as we were, Natalie ran off with bad boy Bucky and got bred. Sigh..... So here we are..... In the waiting room thread 


Wendy Lou


----------

